# HELP! Whats up with my candy cane?



## Kevlar-0986 (Aug 13, 2012)

I noticed the last few days my candcane coral has begun to tear in the middle of its body it eats very healthy never thought twice about it being not happy but all of a sudden this happened.... has anyone seen this before, is this (Good or Bad).... I took the rock out and smelled him but he smells the same as the rest of the rock not foul and pungent like some corals that have died.

My water parameters are as follows.

PH 8.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that the mouth of the coral? Or is the hole separate. LPS have mouths in the center and hard to tell from pics if its the mouth I'm looking at.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Is that the mouth of the coral? Or is the hole separate. LPS have mouths in the center and hard to tell from pics if its the mouth I'm looking at.


Ya I thought it was just the mouth


----------

